# Bottecchia Carbon Road Frames



## UPTOWN

Does anyone have any feedback on these frames ??? Do you own one.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

Uh-oh. Flamming to begin in 3...2...2...


----------



## screamtone

There was a group buy for these on Bike Forums last year. There's a thread with some build photos and reviews. You may want to check over there. I'm thinking about picking up one of these myself.


----------



## Peanya

they're good frames. Also check out the ones on bikesdirect.com, as they're the same frame. Buy the cheaper of the two. You'll hear people call these bad frames, but not by ones who actually own them or rode them. I saw a gorgeous build of a white one with fulcrum zeros.
EDIT: Looked at the frame on line - it is different, and doesn't come with a fork. I was referring to the Motobecane frame that I saw built up.


----------



## raymonda

They are built by ADK and generally have received good reviews. "Ride" mag just reviewed one of their bikes with a Record groupo an had lots of nice things to say about it.

I, too, have been thinking about picking up one of their frames.


----------



## jimcycle

*bottechia*

We distribute bottecchia in Australia .How are you?


----------



## raymonda

That's a killer magazine you have down there! I'm from NYS.


----------



## smikep

*Bottechia Carbon road frame with Dura Ace*

Yes, I have one of these bikes. Bought it on Ebay and was anxiously awaiting the UPS driver days later. Upon arrival, one bike box, arrived and was light enough that even the driver commented. Opening the box revealed a pristine bike unscathed from it's journey from Texas. Put the bike on the bike stand and began to assemble everything. 2 hours later I went for the first ride and was amazed at how well it felt and shifted right out of the box. Over the next couple of weeks I tuned it by replacing the handlebars, stem, seat and seatpost for fit. The brakes felt soft and were replaced with DA's. Great feel. The crank, a compact size, and bottom bracket were also changed for DA 53-39. Now we're getting close to what I wanted. Next, purchased Mavic Kyserium SL wheels with Vittoria Open clinchers and 55 gram tubes. Wow, this is a great bike. Added DA pedals and a Polar CA 200 computer with cadence and am loving every minute of riding. I try to ride 20 to 25 miles per day and have no complaints about the bike. I have ridden Serotta and Colnago frames and feel that this Bottechia is right up there with the big boys. 
If you are looking for a carbon fiber road bike your going to spend a few grand for just the frame. If you buy this Bottechia and do the replacements as I did you will spend about half the cost of just the frame and will have a great bike. If I take a day off riding perhaps I will clean it up and post some pictures. Anyone wishing more information about my bike just email me and I will respond. By the way, my 58 cm frame with the above changes weighs just 16.5 pounds. Beat that for the money? I don't think so. 
Happy riding.
Michael


----------



## UPTOWN

*Thank you*



smikep said:


> Yes, I have one of these bikes. Bought it on Ebay and was anxiously awaiting the UPS driver days later. Upon arrival, one bike box, arrived and was light enough that even the driver commented. Opening the box revealed a pristine bike unscathed from it's journey from Texas. Put the bike on the bike stand and began to assemble everything. 2 hours later I went for the first ride and was amazed at how well it felt and shifted right out of the box. Over the next couple of weeks I tuned it by replacing the handlebars, stem, seat and seatpost for fit. The brakes felt soft and were replaced with DA's. Great feel. The crank, a compact size, and bottom bracket were also changed for DA 53-39. Now we're getting close to what I wanted. Next, purchased Mavic Kyserium SL wheels with Vittoria Open clinchers and 55 gram tubes. Wow, this is a great bike. Added DA pedals and a Polar CA 200 computer with cadence and am loving every minute of riding. I try to ride 20 to 25 miles per day and have no complaints about the bike. I have ridden Serotta and Colnago frames and feel that this Bottechia is right up there with the big boys.
> If you are looking for a carbon fiber road bike your going to spend a few grand for just the frame. If you buy this Bottechia and do the replacements as I did you will spend about half the cost of just the frame and will have a great bike. If I take a day off riding perhaps I will clean it up and post some pictures. Anyone wishing more information about my bike just email me and I will respond. By the way, my 58 cm frame with the above changes weighs just 16.5 pounds. Beat that for the money? I don't think so.
> Happy riding.
> Michael



Thanks Michael that info was very helpful .Great frame but you just need to upgrade the components.


----------



## aaronis31337

Some tech notes.

They use very stiff carbon -- Toya M30s. IT's a 18K thread and is VERY stiff -- although a little heavy. Carbon this stiff is slightly more prone to failure than 3K, but it make a great sprinter. You can by this bike from Ebay, Bikes Direct, and PedalForce.com. It's called the "RS" at PedalForce.com. 

It's a great frame, but I hear the Motobecane Immortal frame is better.


----------



## Chump Cycles

I'm trying to compare the Bottechia to the Motobecane Immortal. I've seen a couple of references to the Immortal frame being better, but I haven't seen anyone describe why.

Any thoughts?

I'm considering the two, as well as the LeChamp Ti.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## sokudo

Not quite so in so many ways.

Bottecchia is made by ADK, the carbon fiber used is Toray T700, and the frame is finished in 12K wide CF. 
PedalForce RS is the same frame but made from a different mix of carbon fibers, slightly lighter (by around 150g) and finished in 3K fibers.

3K, 12K are just cosmetic layers, and have no bearing on stiffness.

BD Motobecane Immortal is produced by a different taiwanese company, is an older design, and, well, better it is not.

All that information is readily available on the web.



aaronis31337 said:


> Some tech notes.
> 
> They use very stiff carbon -- Toya M30s. IT's a 18K thread and is VERY stiff -- although a little heavy. Carbon this stiff is slightly more prone to failure than 3K, but it make a great sprinter. You can by this bike from Ebay, Bikes Direct, and PedalForce.com. It's called the "RS" at PedalForce.com.
> 
> It's a great frame, but I hear the Motobecane Immortal frame is better.


----------



## kondrag

smikep said:


> Beat that for the money? I don't think so.


So you ended up replacing
-seatpost
-stem
-handlebars
-crank
-bottom bracket
-wheels
-tires
-tubes

What was the total cost of the bike after all your mods to what came in the box?


----------



## sokudo

The frame is sold for 450 at bikeisland.com.

Add to that a buid kit with a fully custom set of parts from GVH, and a Bottecchia CF frame/a good fork/full DA/Mavic Ksyrium SL will come a bit above $3K. I'm suprised he did not replace the fork.

For Pedal Force route, Pedal Force RS frame/Easton SL90 fork/full DA/Fulcrum Racing 3 comes to 16.1 pounds at slightly above $3150. Add shipping and a build charge at a local LBS. 

Or, the original route, is to get Bottecchia/DA bike from eBay for 1750, add wheels /crank/BB/etc for $1300 (at Pedal Force prices, with FUlcrum Racing 3 wheels, DA crank) and sell extra parts. Seems to be ahead of other options.



kondrag said:


> So you ended up replacing
> -seatpost
> -stem
> -handlebars
> -crank
> -bottom bracket
> -wheels
> -tires
> -tubes
> 
> What was the total cost of the bike after all your mods to what came in the box?


----------



## Rodder07

Got my Butt on a BOTTechia... 

Wow... having always ridden a Crit Bike... this is nite and day bike difference. Amazing what 20yrs has done to the bike industry.

I used to be a mechanic, so I'm reveling in the design and new shifting tech along with Compact gearing. Very cool. I upped my frame size so responsiveness is different, but what a ride. I replaced the tires with Mich Pro3's I had, and I feel the Vuelta wheel set is robust enough for what I'll be doing for riding.

I am looking forward to the first 'official' ride... i tooled around to get the shifting right and road rollers the other day, just for checking it out.

Weather in 50's, I"m gonna play hooky tomorrow...


----------



## smikep

An UPDATE: I have now ridden this Bottecchia carbon bike with Dura Ace for about one year and about 6000 miles and have no complaints. It sprints up hills very well and decends quick and sure. The frame is stiff and responsive on longer rides without beating you up along the way. I ride almost daily and aside from the occasional puncture have been problem free. I am a competent home mech with most of the necessary tools and really have had no issues with the frame. The Dura Ace components are first rate. I did try a ceramic bottom bracket for about a week and went back to the DA due to some side to side movement. The part replacements that I made upon getting the bike were mostly for fit as the stem and bars were not the correct size for me. The Deda stem and bars work well and look great. I went with the alloy with carbon wrap. I put a Deda seat post on because it matched. I did put a Dura Ace 7800 crankset on because I think that it is great looking. The seat is a Fizik as this brand has always fit my sit bones the best. 

The bike as it was recieved was definetely rideable right out of the box, the only exception being the brakes which were sub par. I put Mavic Kyserium SL's on because I have ridden Mavics for some time and find them bulletproof. The bike weighs just under 16 pounds with no pedals, seat bag or water bottles. Since no one else in my area has one of these it gets alot of looks and questions. A friend that rides a Colnago with Campy rode the bike and was shocked at how well manner it was and thought that it felt fast just rolling along. Yes, I did put ceramic bearings in the Kyseriums and felt some difference. Sort of the feeling whenever new bearings are put in a set of wheels. 

The bottom line is that I have had a great year of riding and still love this bike. I am planning to ride and train this Fall/Winter on this bike and race next year. Not sure if this will be my ride choice for racing. Anyone wishing further info about my Bottecchia carbon frame with Dura Ace, or just wanting to see pictures, feel free to email me. 

Happy riding.
Michael of Velo Club La Grange
[email protected].


----------



## whizzkidd

smikep said:


> An UPDATE: I have now ridden this Bottecchia carbon bike with Dura Ace for about one year and about 6000 miles and have no complaints. It sprints up hills very well and decends quick and sure. The frame is stiff and responsive on longer rides without beating you up along the way. I ride almost daily and aside from the occasional puncture have been problem free. I am a competent home mech with most of the necessary tools and really have had no issues with the frame. The Dura Ace components are first rate. I did try a ceramic bottom bracket for about a week and went back to the DA due to some side to side movement. The part replacements that I made upon getting the bike were mostly for fit as the stem and bars were not the correct size for me. The Deda stem and bars work well and look great. I went with the alloy with carbon wrap. I put a Deda seat post on because it matched. I did put a Dura Ace 7800 crankset on because I think that it is great looking. The seat is a Fizik as this brand has always fit my sit bones the best.
> 
> The bike as it was recieved was definetely rideable right out of the box, the only exception being the brakes which were sub par. I put Mavic Kyserium SL's on because I have ridden Mavics for some time and find them bulletproof. The bike weighs just under 16 pounds with no pedals, seat bag or water bottles. Since no one else in my area has one of these it gets alot of looks and questions. A friend that rides a Colnago with Campy rode the bike and was shocked at how well manner it was and thought that it felt fast just rolling along. Yes, I did put ceramic bearings in the Kyseriums and felt some difference. Sort of the feeling whenever new bearings are put in a set of wheels.
> 
> The bottom line is that I have had a great year of riding and still love this bike. I am planning to ride and train this Fall/Winter on this bike and race next year. Not sure if this will be my ride choice for racing. Anyone wishing further info about my Bottecchia carbon frame with Dura Ace, or just wanting to see pictures, feel free to email me.
> 
> Happy riding.
> Michael of Velo Club La Grange
> [email protected].


Great to hear. I just got a Bottechia in the mail a few days ago and am both pleased and impressed.


----------



## smikep

Nice that you bought one of these. Let me know your impression after riding it a few times. Are you planning any upgrades? I found the brakes to be first on my list after just 2 rides. BTW, if you feel as if you would like to erase some of the lettering from the bike you can use 1000 grit sandpaper and lots of water to carefully remove whatever decals you would like. I erased the ones on the top tube and think that it looks better. I cleaned it up after sanding with a semi liquid scratch remover used on cars. Looks great and even shinyer than original. Keep in touch and I will be curious to hear what, if any, changes you eventually perform. 
Michael
[email protected]


----------



## bikesdirect

smikep said:


> Nice that you bought one of these. Let me know your impression after riding it a few times. Are you planning any upgrades? *I found the brakes to be first on my list after just 2 rides. *BTW, if you feel as if you would like to erase some of the lettering from the bike you can use 1000 grit sandpaper and lots of water to carefully remove whatever decals you would like. I erased the ones on the top tube and think that it looks better. I cleaned it up after sanding with a semi liquid scratch remover used on cars. Looks great and even shinyer than original. Keep in touch and I will be curious to hear what, if any, changes you eventually perform.
> Michael
> [email protected]



Just a note: brakes are actually very good on these bikes - it is the pads that need to be upgraded -- with highend pads these brakes work very well IMO


----------



## Asmodeus2112

*Which ones?*

Which models use the Bottecchia frame?


----------



## sokudo

bikesdirect said:


> Just a note: brakes are actually very good on these bikes - it is the pads that need to be upgraded -- with highend pads these brakes work very well IMO


Now, this is funny. 
Can't YOU sell the bikes with KoolStops for ten bucks more and be done?


----------



## PlatyPius

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Which models use the Bottecchia frame?


Just as a guess, I'd say the bikes that are actually Bottecchias....


I had one of these. I hated it. It was dead-feeling compared to the Fuji CCR it's modelled after (copied off of, whatever.)


----------



## PJ352

sokudo said:


> Now, this is funny.
> Can't YOU sell the bikes with KoolStops for ten bucks more and be done?


Can you name a bike company that does the same?


----------



## sokudo

PJ352 said:


> Can you name a bike company that does the same?


I do not know any other company whose founder/CEO explains that he ships bikes with substandard brake pads.


----------



## PJ352

sokudo said:


> I do not know any other company whose founder/CEO explains that he ships bikes with substandard brake pads.


You know full well (or maybe you don't) that numerous brand bikes with Tektro (or similar) brakes function much better with upgraded pads. Those brands (and in this case, BD) don't substitute the OEM pads for 'substandard' pads.


----------



## PlatyPius

PJ352 said:


> You know full well (or maybe you don't) that numerous brand bikes with Tektro (or similar) brakes function much better with upgraded pads. Those brands (and in this case, BD) don't substitute the OEM pads for 'substandard' pads.


I've always wondered about that. Many bikes ship with brake pads that are frightful in their crapiness. I know the bean-counters demand less cost per bike, but really... better pads would cost $1 at the manufacturing-level. Add that to the bike. So the $299 bike costs $300. Big deal. Brakes are the one thing that shouldn't be cheaped-out on, IMO.

I know I'd make a poor product manager. I'd have a crappy LP-26 BB in one column for $5.99 and an UN-52 in the other column for $8.99 and I'd want to spec the better one. It's only $3 at the OEM level (complete guesses - I don't actually know), but will cost the customer $40 later when the LP-26 dies - which it will. Cuz it's crap.


----------



## PJ352

PlatyPius said:


> I've always wondered about that. Many bikes ship with brake pads that are frightful in their crapiness. I know the bean-counters demand less cost per bike, but really... better pads would cost $1 at the manufacturing-level. Add that to the bike. So the $299 bike costs $300. Big deal. Brakes are the one thing that shouldn't be cheaped-out on, IMO.
> 
> I know I'd make a poor product manager. I'd have a crappy LP-26 BB in one column for $5.99 and an UN-52 in the other column for $8.99 and I'd want to spec the better one. It's only $3 at the OEM level (complete guesses - I don't actually know), but will cost the customer $40 later when the LP-26 dies - which it will. Cuz it's crap.


I agree on all points, and that's why I'm not a business man.  

What I'm saying (and you may already have picked up on this) is that if a given brand specs Tektros on one of their models, they don't remove the Tektro OEM pads and replace them with substandard pads (moreso than the OEM's are, that is). I'm guessing that to do so would actually cost more in time/ labor than it's worth.


----------



## Rodder07

I love my Bott! The vuelta wheels have proved to be solid. I upgraded to standard crank and will be putting zero offset seat post on it and some other changes include fiziik saddle but the value and performance of my ultegra 662 sprint is awesome. The ride is phenominal and even in race over cobbles last weekend, which was over 30mph on downhill the ride was solid. Tonites group ride was on rolling hills, and the bike responds very well to power delivery when standing. Cornering is average but that is geometry factor. A+ for value and A for ride / performance. 

Brakes I give a B grade as I've not replaced pads and can lock them up when need arises. I did upgrade shifters to ultegra from original 105s

for what it's worth


----------



## Peanya

sokudo said:


> I do not know any other company whose founder/CEO explains that he ships bikes with substandard brake pads.


Well I give him credit for being honest about them at least! I don't know of any other company whose CEO will be that honest.:idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## cs1

sokudo said:


> I do not know any other company whose founder/CEO explains that he ships bikes with substandard brake pads.


He didn't say the stock pads were substandard. He said the aftermarket were better. That's a big difference. Kool stop pads are better than virtually any OEM pad on any brake made.


----------



## jarango

smikep said:


> if you would like to erase some of the lettering from the bike you can use 1000 grit sandpaper and lots of water to carefully remove whatever decals you would like. [email protected]


The Decals on the Bottecchia have clear coat over them. I assume they are placed directly on the carbon fiber before any clear coat was applied. Wouldn't sanding the decals expose the carbon ?


----------



## jpfirefly

I'm pretty confident that the frames sold by Bike Warehouse on eBay are not made by the same company that makes (or even just designs) the Bottecchias ridden by Andalucia in Europe. There seem to be slight variances, even just in the logo.


----------

